# Trained vs. untrained dogs protecting you



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Figured this video might be interesting to some. 

The girl is in 6th grade and does a project to determine whether an untrained dog will protect you just as well as a trained dog. Yes, all the dogs "tested" are GSDs. 

Personally I really do think it boils down to the dog and the bond they have with the handler/family. Zena was by no means trained for anything when we adopted her. She knew basic manners that I taught her and she still protected my family. 
What do you think?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> Figured this video might be interesting to some.
> 
> The girl is in 6th grade and does a project to determine whether an untrained dog will protect you just as well as a trained dog. Yes, all the dogs "tested" are GSDs.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. I Have seen this video but none of the dogs are the girls dog. Like you said, it comes down to the dog and your bond with it. When I saw this video I thoought it was an advertisement for that training program.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I noticed that all the untrained dogs looked nervous (lip licking, submissively holding their bodies low). Even in the head shots before the "attack".

Those untrained dogs won't protect anything. I think that the statement, "A non trained do will not protect you" is a very general statement.

Another interesting thing . . . the "trained" dogs are all males, the "untrained" dogs all female (I think, judging by names).


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> I noticed that all the untrained dogs looked nervous (lip licking, submissively holding their bodies low). Even in the head shots before the "attack".
> 
> Those untrained dogs won't protect anything. I think that the statement, "A non trained do will not protect you" is a very general statement.
> 
> Another interesting thing . . . the "trained" dogs are all males, the "untrained" dogs all female (I think, judging by names).



i agree and i have to say i'm glad i'm not the only one who noticed. The untrained dogs all reminded me of how a foster i had would act if someone rang our doorbell. Cowering and nervous. It really does depend on the dog. Riley will act big and bad but i wouldnt count on him to do much more than puff up. Shasta... well i've never heard her growl and i dont think she'd do much at all. Zena would have ripped someone to pieces. I'm hoping my next dog, untrained, will protect is necessary but i also dont want to have to find out either.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I started a thread about this video a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oops. never saw it. sorry!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This video has been discussed several times before.

Links:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-video-will-my-untrained-dog-protect-me.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...72865-protection-training-vs-non-trained.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...t-would-you-want-your-dog-do-post2330189.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...trained-vs-untrained-dogs-protecting-you.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoops I think I linked to this one by mistake for the last one.


----------

